# Waghorn Sauria S6 - Jonatan Strange



## Maniacal (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey guys, 

My Waghorn Sauria S6 string is currently being made and I thought it would be a good idea to start a build thread. I will upload progress pics and eventually videos of me playing Smells Like Teen Spirit, Back In Black etc. 

Key specs are below, if you are interested in any other specs feel free to ask. 

Body shape: Sauria S 6 string with reduced bottom horn
Neck constuction: 5 piece neck thru with carbon fibre reinforcement 
Body wood: Alder
Neck wood: Maple
Pickups: Bare Knuckle Juggernauts
Frets: 25
Top finish: Not decided

So far the Waghorn guys have been very helpful, patient and reliable. The waiting time is exactly what I was quoted and they have helped me spec out a guitar that I hope will have exceptional playability, upper fret access and reliability.


----------



## rifftrauma (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm quite interested in starting a build with them sometime in the next year and have only heard good things. Do you know their current wait times?


----------



## pott (Jun 2, 2015)

It's a year, but it's likely to go slightly over. I ordered mine in February last year and it's being completed right now. It's the transparent black/blue one they just posted a couple of days ago  

Congrats on your Sauria!


----------



## stevexc (Jun 2, 2015)

Maniacal said:


> [...]and eventually videos of me playing Smells Like Teen Spirit, Back In Black etc.



This better happen.

I gotta say, Waghorn's body shapes are so much classier and aesthetically pleasing than the majority of other... bandwagon builders, I guess you could say. The Sauria is a gorgeous design. Excited to see how this one goes!


----------



## Deegatron (Jun 2, 2015)

I love everything about this build... except the headstock.... it just doesn't do it for me... 
perhaps i'll warm up to it later in the build....


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 3, 2015)

Hopefully Tom or Dave from Waghorn will be able to chime in here and answer any questions you may have.


----------



## pott (Jun 3, 2015)

Were they ok with you posting their pics? Mine is almost done but I've not yet posted a thread since I was too lazy to ask them to re-use their pics


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 3, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Maniacal (Aug 1, 2015)

As always, Tom has been very reliable with his updates. Here are the latest photos.


----------



## GXPO (Aug 1, 2015)

Can't wait to see how this turns out....


----------



## pott (Aug 2, 2015)

You're in for a treat! My Corax is quite simply the most amazing guitar I've ever played. Never heard an electric guitar sound like this before. Truly stunning. That Sauria will be nothing short of perfect.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 2, 2015)

This is gonna turn out damned pretty.


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 8, 2015)

I went to see the guitar on Sunday, can't wait for it to be complete! 

Tom was good enough to send me some new photos too:


----------



## Yeah_man (Sep 9, 2015)

nice updates, like the idea of a chambered body


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 14, 2015)

Me too. As well as the obvious tone benefits, the guitar feels extremely light!


----------



## moikey (Sep 14, 2015)

That bookmatched top is totally seamless. Unreal.


----------



## iain russell (Sep 15, 2015)

That's a pretty cool way to chamber the body. I've not seen it like that before.


----------



## VanDewart Guitars (Sep 16, 2015)

Is the chambering stepped to accommodate the belly carve? That is cool!


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Maniacal (Sep 19, 2015)

Update - Fingerboard is on...


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 12, 2015)

More updates from Tom Waghorn:


----------



## pott (Oct 12, 2015)

It makes me really glad to see more Waghorns on here. I just re-strung mine yesterday after 2 months in storage post-transatlantic move and she was perfect. Slight backbow which went away as soon as the strings were on, and not a hint of fretbuzz anywhere. Just like new.

These instruments are serious. And that is one stunning top on this Sauria!


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 12, 2015)

Which Waghorn model do you have? Feel free to post a pic!


----------



## electriceye (Oct 12, 2015)

That top is tha secks!!


----------



## pott (Oct 12, 2015)

Maniacal said:


> Which Waghorn model do you have? Feel free to post a pic!



Got a Corax. Pics are in https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.843317802382947.1073741868.168591813188886&type=3


----------



## Deegatron (Oct 12, 2015)

Schaller hannes... I love that bridge.... love the build... this one is turning out rather epic...


----------



## asher (Oct 12, 2015)

Maniacal said:


> More updates from Tom Waghorn:



Bridge be all like :>


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah it looks like a penguin wearing a crown... which I've heard improves alternate picking speed by 15%.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 13, 2015)

Its turning out really good, the 7th and 19th inlays are a unique touch.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Oct 13, 2015)

While the shape doesnt do it for me personally, I have to say the wood selection is stunning and that neck through with walnut (?) is beautiful. Even the chambering is elegant. That looks to be one hell of a guitar when it will be done.


----------



## electriceye (Oct 13, 2015)

Maniacal, can you tell us where you scored that top??


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 17, 2015)

I was in Waghorn HQ on Wednesday. Your guitar looks amazing in person, I tried two of the shop guitars and got to see a several in various states of build. His work was very high quality and playability was up there with other hi-end guitars.


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 17, 2015)

^ Excellent. Are you getting your own Waghorn made?


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 30, 2015)

Finish should be going on over the next few weeks, will post pics ASAP.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 30, 2015)

^Looking forward to seeing the stain and figure in the top.



Maniacal said:


> ^ Excellent. Are you getting your own Waghorn made?



I think I will, his work looks great and everyone I've talked to has had very positive things to say.


----------



## pott (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks great, feels great, greatly built and sounds AMAZING.

I spent 2 months without my Waghorn as it was in storage when I moved; I cleaned and restrung her and she was EXACTLY as I received her. Spent two months in a cold dark place, with detuned strings, and minutes after being restrung, she was perfectly in tune, neck had perfect relief, and there is 0 fret buzz anywhere.

Lovely voicing. Only my Strandberg is a louder guitar acoustically. The Waghorn has a sweeter voice. Tuned exactly to what I had requested.

Highjacking over... couldn't speak higher of my Corax or the Waghorn experience if I tried. If my axe wasn't Tom masterpiece, then I want another to see just how much better it could even get. And it was, then I want another... just because it's that good.


----------



## Maniacal (Nov 1, 2015)

Hijack all you want. It is great to see people having such positive experiences with a luthier.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 14, 2015)

A few new photos.

Bear in mind the finish is not complete


----------



## rifftrauma (Dec 14, 2015)

Maniacal said:


> A few new photos.
> 
> Bear in mind the finish is not complete




Oh man.... Ohhhhhhhh man that is gonna be nice........


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## azyat (Dec 15, 2015)

Very cool idea about the finish  
It's like the sun rising over the horizon and moving the darkness away


----------



## Jarmake (Dec 15, 2015)

Oh lordy that's pretty. I might have came a bit just now.


----------



## asher (Dec 15, 2015)

zomg.


----------



## pott (Dec 16, 2015)

Phwoaaaaar...

Tom is a finishing master. He nailed mine too. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## rifftrauma (Jan 5, 2016)

That looks amazing....


----------



## Taikatatti (Jan 5, 2016)

Holy cow that finish is epic!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## eoinbmorg (Jan 5, 2016)

Most of your first round of pictures are broken  I wan't to see the pretty guitar


----------



## asher (Jan 5, 2016)

Kittening lightsaber finish, that.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow.. stunning finish


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 5, 2016)

It wasn't even done with the black?! Holy knobs, I didn't think it could get better.

I second the lightsaber comment.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 7, 2016)

For some reason the original pics don't appear. 

Here is the mockup


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 11, 2016)

More photos:


----------



## pondman (Jan 11, 2016)

That's a real stunner !


----------



## turenkodenis (Jan 11, 2016)

Coolest burst ever!


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 11, 2016)

Oof that is totes gorg.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 11, 2016)

Looks like the upper fret access is going to be amazing too!


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Jan 11, 2016)

Glorious Waghorn...

Great choices on options and finish, man. Very excited to see the end product!


----------



## jwade (Jan 11, 2016)

What's the deal with the model name being from the novel? Is there some sort of specific reason behind that, or just to have a cool name?


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 12, 2016)

I assume you are talking about Jonathan Strange? That is my name, not the name of the guitar. I just put my name so I could find this thread easily


----------



## jwade (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh I see, a big fan of the book then. That's cool. One of the best reads in the last 15 years, easily.

*edit* To be clear, I'm saying that I enjoyed the novel from which you've borrowed your nickname from (Jonathan Strange & Mr Norrell), I'm assuming that you must be a big fan of the book as well.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 12, 2016)

You're welcome.

*edit* that IS my name. I haven't read the book.


----------



## SnoozyWyrm (Jan 13, 2016)

Have you checked lately if you are a magic man? 

ps: super stunning work by Waghorn btw. If Jonathan Strange had a guitar in the book it would look like this  On fire with some raven wings floating around.


----------



## jwade (Jan 13, 2016)

Maniacal said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> *edit* that IS my name. I haven't read the book.



You probably should!


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 14, 2016)

jwade said:


> You probably should!



After reading this thread I feel I have no choice. 

Book review and NGD coming soon!


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 26, 2016)

The Bareknuckle Juggernauts arrived...


----------



## jwade (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## technomancer (Jan 26, 2016)

How the hell did I not see this before now 

That's freaking awesome


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 27, 2016)

Every time I see that finish it floors me. I still can't believe how amazing it looks.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 27, 2016)

^ Agreed.

I should be able to collect the guitar next week!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jan 27, 2016)

Nearly ready. Looking forward to seeing the hardware installed and it strung up.


----------



## chassless (Jan 27, 2016)

oh man... the BKP battleworn covers ruined this otherwise up til now perfect guitar! but that's just me, i just think BKP covers are getting really old.

but that's your guitar. and it's flawless. it's gonna be killer.


----------



## asher (Jan 27, 2016)

chassless said:


> oh man... the BKP battleworn covers ruined this otherwise up til now perfect guitar! but that's just me, i just think BKP covers are getting really old.
> 
> but that's your guitar. and it's flawless. it's gonna be killer.



They're not my favorites, but I can't help but think they work better than both black (open or covered) or silver/nickel/etc (covered). The black would interrupt the lightsaber, and the silver would clash, as the silver finishes are rather cool but everything on this guitar is a warm tone (natural blonde wood, red to blonde fade) and the gold works better.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 27, 2016)

I hate gold. I wouldn't want gold hardware on the guitar.


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 29, 2016)

The guitar is now all sanded/cut back and polished. The frets have been levelled and dressed, ends rounded over etc. 

Tom will work on the guitar over the weekend and it should be with me next week.


----------



## TheKindred (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Cloudy (Jan 29, 2016)

:O dear god that is nice


----------



## pott (Jan 29, 2016)

This will be the best guitar you've ever played. There are associated risks:
1) You'll never play any other guitar
2) You'll never like any other guitar
3) You'll feel so bad for having such an amazing instrument you'll hesitate playing it!

Either way, after it, nothing will ever compare


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 29, 2016)

That thing looks gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Prophetable (Jan 30, 2016)

That bridge looks perfect with those pickups.


----------



## KnightroExpress (Jan 30, 2016)

That's just f---ing fantastic. Seriously gorgeous.


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 1, 2016)

Off to collect the guitar now. I will post pics later!


----------



## rifftrauma (Feb 1, 2016)

Maniacal said:


> Off to collect the guitar now. I will post pics later!



This is the first build I've seen in a long time that I'm actually excited to see the NGD for...


----------



## neun Arme (Feb 2, 2016)

This is one of the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 2, 2016)

This guitar has an 11 top.


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 2, 2016)

Will take some better photos later in the week:


----------



## feraledge (Feb 2, 2016)

Full NGD post! Waghorn is gonna sell some guitars. That guitar is amazing looking. 
I pretty much never make a Lord of the Rings reference, but I'm seeing the eye of Sauron.


----------



## electriceye (Feb 2, 2016)

Niiiiiiice!!!


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 4, 2016)

feraledge said:


> Full NGD post! Waghorn is gonna sell some guitars. That guitar is amazing looking.
> I pretty much never make a Lord of the Rings reference, but I'm seeing the eye of Sauron.



I will start on a NGD tonight. 

There is a bit of dust on the guitar as I was just playing it... but here is a better photo:


----------



## boogie2 (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow. That's gorgeous. I've been pretty impressed with what I've seen from Waghorn. Looks like top notch work.


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 6, 2016)

I've had several hours on the guitar now and can confidently say this is the best 6 string I have ever played. Well worth the wait!


----------



## jwade (Feb 6, 2016)

Are you going to do a video to show it off?


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 6, 2016)

I will eventually. My chops are terrible at the moment as I've had a long break from guitar practice. 

However, I will do a video review soon.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Feb 6, 2016)

Congrats, shes a stunner


----------



## Serratus (Feb 6, 2016)

That finish in particular is stunning - I've not seen a 'burst' done like that before, looks awesome!


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 14, 2016)

NGD now up

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/307356-ngd-waghorn-sauria-s6-masterpiece.html


----------

